# Paleo...  has anyone looked into it?



## QuickSilver (Jan 25, 2016)

I've been researching the Paleo diet...  and not sure but I think I may give it a whirl..   Basically it's meat, eggs, fresh veggies..   No dairy.. no grain... but you can have red wine... so that's a good thing.   Has anyone tried it?  Or studied it?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 25, 2016)

I looked at it briefly and decided it wasn't for me.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 25, 2016)

I found an interesting take on it.. in a book called  "Part TIme Paleo"  Going Paleo without going crazy.    Makes more sense to me and much less restrictive.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 25, 2016)

I researched it as well, as did my student. He actually tried it for several months but then gave it up, saying simply that "it wasn't for him". He still follows a diet very much like it, though.

Me, I'm always wary of "diets" - I just go by what my body tells me it wants, which is usually a pepperoni pizza. Maybe I'll start my _own_ diet ...


----------



## Cookie (Jan 25, 2016)

Not for me either. I'm wary of diets that completely avoid grains.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 25, 2016)

Looked into a few times because I kept forgetting about the dairy thing, low carb is hard enough without taking away my cheeses on top of it.   Most of these diets are just a variant of trimming the bad carbs as with most low carb diets.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 25, 2016)

I tried it for three months. My skin dried out and I felt sluggish all the time. Weird.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 25, 2016)

I agree... I am going to follow it but include grains with low Glycemic indices... like Quinoa and barley.   I am not sensitive to gluten but definitely see the value in avoiding the glucose spikes that comes with eating carbs.. It's those spikes in blood sugar that cause the problem and end up making you gain weight.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 25, 2016)

I live on dairy and grain...I could give up meat easily, but Ben and Jerry are my patron saints.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 25, 2016)

My 'diets' are basically the same as normal eating except I eat less.  I don't cut out grains.  I eat good carbs.  High fibre. Healthy.


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 25, 2016)

I read up on the Paleo diet a while back, realized I couldn't blend it with my wife's Food Network diet.    :shrug:


----------



## Steve (Jan 26, 2016)

I have been on "Low Carb" food plan for the past several years..
I have lost over 125 pounds but did it slowly.. 
Generally, Diets don't really work but Food plans work because you are on it for the rest of your life..
Naturally as you lose the weight, and get towards your goal, you increase the good carbs slowly, but you are still restricting the bad carbs forever..
It turns out to be a very healthy way of eating..
There are a few different versions of "Low Carb" food plans, but I did the ATKINS version which I found real easy..
Generally 5 foods are eliminated from your eating in the beginning and then some are introduced back after you reach goal on a limited basis.. ...................... They are ............
1) Anything made with flour of any kind.. (grains are OK)
2) Rice 
3) Sugar.. Everything that contains real sugar..  A sweetener will be used and any one you like.. I use Splenda
4) Potatoes
5) Corn and any version of corn

That's all and everything else in moderation will do it.... These are all high carbs and bad carbs..
You can eat to your hearts desire lots of veggies, meats, fruits, dairy, or anything else you like.......

The only other thing is to drink lots of water daily..

Believe me, IT WORKS ......................


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 26, 2016)

I like your plan Steve!


----------



## AprilT (Jan 26, 2016)

Steve said:


> I have been on "Low Carb" food plan for the past several years..
> I have lost over 125 pounds but did it slowly..
> Generally, Diets don't really work but Food plans work because you are on it for the rest of your life..
> Naturally as you lose the weight, and get towards your goal, you increase the good carbs slowly, but you are still restricting the bad carbs forever..
> ...



Atkins is the model of most all other low carb plans as I said, they just all call themselves something else even the low glycemic plan is quite similar.  The one thing I differ in opinion on with you, you can not eat fruit to your hearts desire on any of the plans, especially things like bananas, fruit in moderation, same with other kinds of veggies depending on how your body metabolizes carbs to a point no matter the kind everyone is different in the amounts they will be able to consume in abundance.

But Atkins has always been my go to when I've wanted to lose weight and it's easy for some, not so for everyone, true it would be great if one could do it as a way of life, but, some people have food addictions and it just isn't always as simple as, just do it, it sometimes takes a while to get there if one ever does.


----------



## imp (Jan 26, 2016)

Where did Paleolythics get red wine??   imp


----------



## AprilT (Jan 26, 2016)

imp said:


> Where did Paleolythics get red wine?? imp



Many spirits are low carb friendly as long as you aren't mixing them with sugary syrups and sodas. Voda, rum, gin, for sure low carb friendly in moderation of course. You may, of course, come up with your own mixed drinks using sugar-free additives like sugar-free sodas and the like. But even wines should be safe in moderation, I don't believe there are many carbs in wine as long as we're not talking drinking the whole bottle. 

People get the day to day eating plans confused with the induction period which is, the more, restrictive period meant for detoxing the body and ridding itself of the stronger craving for sugary foods. It does help, the time frame can be one or two weeks or even just three days depending on who you follow.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 26, 2016)

imp said:


> Where did Paleolythics get red wine??   imp




What is wine but fermented fruit.   Do you not think they had that?


----------



## imp (Jan 26, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> What is wine but fermented fruit.   Do you not think they had that?



Depends on the time frame. I've always heard some nomad discovered wine when he stored grape juice in a goat's stomach, the then-accepted flask for carrying liquids; it fermented therein, and he liked the taste. Hearsay, likely. Archaeological evidence suggests wine first appeared about 5000 B.C., or, say, 7000 years ago. The Paleolithic Period is designated as ending at least 12,000 years ago, so, no, the Paleoliths likely did not have wine.

But I sure do! Yum!    imp


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 26, 2016)

Whatever Imp.....  I'm drinkin' the wine... lol!!


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 27, 2016)

I looked at the Paleo thing at one time, but it seemed unbalanced and too high fat.


----------



## imp (Jan 27, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Whatever Imp.....  I'm drinkin' the wine... lol!!



Best policy, I agree. Having grown up on grape juice and the like, I prefer nice, heavy, sweet wines to those like Zinfandel, which taste similar to vinegar, to me!   im[p


----------

